# Hello from Toronto



## robteehan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello guys,

I've been reading this forum for quite a while but finally signed up.

I'm 26, and I live in Toronto where I'm quite busy writing concert music, playing the tuba in funk bands, jazz groups, and symphony orchestras, and singing in choirs. But, I figured I could always be busier, so I'm learning Logic Pro with an eye towards writing for video games or film at some point in the future.

I just posted something in the Members' Compositions subforum, please take a look if you wish


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard Rob!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to VI Rob. Enjoy the forum!


----------

